# Spro Cresta Kopfruten



## KxKx2 (29. Januar 2015)

Ich habe heute den neuen Spro Katalog durchgeforstet und dabei sind mir die Cresta Kopfruten aufgefallen.

 Sie sind scheinbar unglaublich stabil- robust aufgebaut.
 Die Blanks sind teilweise sehr leicht und können mit unglaublichen Schnurstärken gefischt werden- bis o,30mm. ohne Gummizug|bigeyes

 Die Preise sind auch unglaublich niedrig.|evil:

 Fischt hier jemand Cresta Kopfruten, wie sieht es aus mit der Quallität- Ausstattung- Balance?#c

 In Holland werden die Ruten häufig eingesetzt, aber in Deutschland?

 Bin mal gespannt auf Eure Anfworten.

 Grüße, Klaus|wavey:


----------



## KxKx2 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spro Cresta Kopfruten*

Fischt denn keiner mit Spro Cresta Kopfruten?#c


----------



## Koalabaer (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spro Cresta Kopfruten*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Sie sind scheinbar unglaublich stabil- robust aufgebaut.
> Die Blanks sind teilweise sehr leicht und können mit unglaublichen Schnurstärken gefischt werden- bis o,30mm. ohne Gummizug|bigeyes
> 
> Die Preise sind auch unglaublich niedrig.|evil:



Ohne die jetzt in der Hand gehabt zu haben. Wirklich beeindruckendes habe ich beim überfliegen nicht erkannt.

Vergleiche sie mal in den ,,selben'' Längen zu vielleicht Browning, Sensas, Colmic & Co! und auch vom Preis.

PS: welches der Modelle ist denn für dich der Überflieger? 
diese hier: http://www.spro.eu/DE_DE/category/vaste-hengels/put-over/cresta/cresta-powerhouse-pro.html  ?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fr33 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spro Cresta Kopfruten*

Wie liegen die denn Preislich?


Was ich so rauslesen konnte sind das straffe Commercial Whipruten....also was für die klassische Carpodrom Angellei ^^


----------



## Tricast (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spro Cresta Kopfruten*

Diese Rute http://www.spro.eu/DE_DE/category/va...house-pro.html ist eine Steckrute, also keine Whip (Telestippe). Es gibt auch Steckruten (Kopfruten) die man mit langer Schnur fischen kann und die einen Überkopfwurf vertragen, sie müssen nur weich genug sein um das abzukönnen.

Hier in Deutschland ist Spro bei den Stippruten eher nicht vertreten. Da spielen Sensas, Browning oder Tubertini schon eine wesentlich bedeutendere Rolle. Wenn so etwas von Interesse sein sollte, dann würde ich bei Browning schauen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fr33 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spro Cresta Kopfruten*

Hallo Heinz,


wusste nicht, dass eine Whip immer ne Telerute sein müsse. Dachte die klassischen Put Over sind automatisch Poles


----------



## KxKx2 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spro Cresta Kopfruten*

Hallo Jörg,

 ich meinte zum Beispiel die Cresta Body Builder, Powerlifter, Strong Force, S18 Gold Stallion.

 Ich habe mir vor Jahren die Body Builder, in 5,4m gekauft. Damit habe ich auch schon mit langer Schnur auf Aal gefischt.
 Die Rute ist super schlank- leicht und robust, da kann man sogar mal ausversehendlich rauftreten!

 Jetzt gibt es die Rute in 9,5m, mit zusätzlichen Kits. Diese Länge würde bei uns, in unseren Kanälen reichen, zum Brassen und keinen Karpfenfischen. Ich möchte nur wissen, ob die neuen Serien auch so stabil gebaut werden, und wie die Ausstattungen und Steckverbindungen ectr. sind.

 Browning habe ich auch einmal gefischt, da waren mir die Rutenteile etwas zu weich. Ich als Grobmotoriker, mußte schon aufpassen, das ich die Rutenteile nicht zu fest gedrückt habe, ohne sie zu beschädigen. Wie die neuen Z Serien sind, weiß ich nicht.
 Von Sensas habe ich das Topmodell PM 794 gefischt. Leider auch bei einem Ablegefehler eingedrückt:cEs mögen schöne Ruten sein, aber heutzutage wird alles nur noch auf Leichtigkeit gebaut, um so weniger verzeihen sie einen Händling- Drillfehler. 
 Da ich nur 10-20mal zum Stippfischen komme, möchte  ich eigentlich eine günstigere Rute kaufen und da sind mir die Crestas so aufgefallen.
 Kann man sich die Ruten vielleicht auf der Stippermesse in Bremen ansehen|kopfkrat


----------



## Tricast (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spro Cresta Kopfruten*

Hallo KOKO2,

SPRO ist auf der Stippermesse offiziell nicht vertreten. Wir hatten sie schon vor Jahren eingeladen aber keine Reaktion. Wie schon geschrieben spielen sie in Deutschland auf dem Stippsektor nicht so eine große Rolle. Ich werde mich aber mal umhören wer von den Händlern im Laden SPRO führt und ob er sowas dabei hat. Melde mich nächste Woche.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## KxKx2 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spro Cresta Kopfruten*

Hallo Heinz,

 würde mich freuen, wenn du das machen könntest

 Der 01. 03 steht auch schon im Kalender. Vielleicht finde ich dort am Kopfrutenstand, was entsprechendes:vik:
 Man sieht sich#h


----------



## ulli1958m (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spro Cresta Kopfruten*

wenn du was "stabiles" benötigst ...eine rute die auch mal einen fehler verzeiht...dann besorge dir doch eine gut erhaltene Sensas carp x 80
habe die rute in 11,5m....ich fische sie aber auch kürzer

in lohne (oldenburg) wird gerade eine verkauft 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/sensas-carp-x80-10m-+-2-tlg-kit/283219759-187-2570?ref=search
vielleicht ist der verkäufer auch auf der stippermesse ....dort könnte er dir die rute mal zeigen

#h


----------



## Tricast (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Spro Cresta Kopfruten*

Danke Ulli für den guten Tipp.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Tricast (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spro Cresta Kopfruten*

Hallo KOKO2,

wir haben einen Händler auf der Stippermesse der Spro im Laden führt. Er wäre auch bereit die entsprechende Rute mitzubringen. Welche genau soll es denn sein?

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## KxKx2 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spro Cresta Kopfruten*

Hallo Heinz,

 die Cresta Bodybuilder, in 9,5m, oder die Powerlifter- wenn es dafür Kits geben sollte.

 Grüße, Klaus


----------

